# Online Banking - Best and Worst



## AllyThacker (15 Jun 2006)

Hi Everyone,

What do you think of your online banking? I've been with my bank for years and their self-service online banking is basic to say the least.

Every month, I need to transfer money to my Parents in Scotland. Currently this means a trip to a branch, fill out an A4 form, queue up, get it stamped, wait three days for it to get to my own branch in Galway, and then another 5 days until it hits my parents account.

If there is a bank which would allow to to make the transfer on-line, I'd change banks tomorrow.

Who do you bank with? Is their online service any good? What can / can't you do?

Thanks

Alistair


----------



## grizzcol (15 Jun 2006)

aib 24hour online allow you to do international payments


----------



## AllyThacker (15 Jun 2006)

Cool, thanks.  Would you recommend them as a bank in General?  I'm with BoI just now and I'm shopping around.


----------



## CN624 (15 Jun 2006)

I'm with ptsb and can do almost everything online or over the phone.
Plus its free banking.


----------



## miju (15 Jun 2006)

i used to be with BOI and found them terrible , switched to AIB about five years ago and i can't fault them in anyway at all


----------



## AllyThacker (15 Jun 2006)

CN624 said:
			
		

> I'm with ptsb and can do almost everything online or over the phone.
> Plus its free banking.


Thanks.  My partner is with PTSB but she didn't think that you can do international transfers online.


----------



## AllyThacker (15 Jun 2006)

miju said:
			
		

> i used to be with BOI and found them terrible , switched to AIB about five years ago and i can't fault them in anyway at all


Yeah, I have stuck with BoI for 8 years. Their online offering was pathetic when it first launched in '99 and it didn't improve at all since then.

Then suddenly the other day... They announced a re-launch!

In fact, they simply gave the old site a new coat of paint, fed it some more coal and added two or three tiny new features that you could easily live without. "Change account nickname" anyone?

All this time, I was holding out for a _real_ online banking service and they they give us this??? It's just insulting. I'm going to vote with my feet.

I just feel stupid for hanging around for so long for nothing.


----------



## FergusF (15 Jun 2006)

grizzcol said:
			
		

> aib 24hour online allow you to do international payments


 
Same with National Irish Bank, you can set up everything online without having to ring the bank or sign any forms.  Also free banking on the current account as long as you stay in credit.

I got fed up with BOI charges and their primitive online service some years ago, switched to NIB and haven't had any cause to fault them yet.


----------



## DesG (15 Jun 2006)

Free banking with NIB unless you want to pay a bill, strange bank!

Cheers, Des.


----------



## SidTheDweeb (15 Jun 2006)

I think the new BOI one is actually quite good.

Improvements include,
Viewing standing orders, and dates
Viewing & removing direct debits, and dates
Customising individualised statements, between whatever dates and containing various transaction types
cheque search
money transfer now has saved the accounts you've set up, and made it very easy to transfer money instantly or at a scheduled time
can view credit card statements up to 1 year ago
can register online a mortgage or savings/investment account

it is FAR better than was before... i'm very pleased with it


----------



## ninsaga (15 Jun 2006)

AllyThacker said:
			
		

> All this time, I was holding out for a _real_ online banking service and they they give us this??? It's just insulting. I'm going to vote with my feet.
> 
> I just feel stupid for hanging around for so long for nothing.



..what exactly do you mean by a _real_ online banking service?...... what are the shortfalls in your view?

ninsaga


----------



## AllyThacker (15 Jun 2006)

I think it should offer the following:

Set up new benificiaries / bills etc (without having to call)
Set up new recurring payments (without having to write a letter)
Make international payments (without having to queue up in a branch)
Create Text / Email alerts (eg when you go overdrawn or when your salary arrives).
View pending/clearing incoming payments
Integration with quickbooks / microsoft money
Download statements in PDF / XML formats
Schedule appointments with your account manager
Secure email direct to your branch
Track your share portfolio (again - text alerts)
Much better reporting including trends analysis and graphical reports.
Assign categories to transactions (including splits) so you can analyse your spending.
Request cheque books, pin number, new cards etc
Request foreign currencies / request bankers drafts
These are all availalble with other banks, and have been for some time. If BoI are releasing a new version then it should include all of these at the very least. You would like to think that with a new offering then they might actually innovate too...


----------



## Downunder (16 Jun 2006)

AllyThacker,

in the same boat as yourself with BOI. Am in the process of moving it to NIB as I have it from a very good source that their backend IT is very good and they offer free banking. BOI's 'Face change' is just that, very basic features which have been touched up a little. Not even close to the competition. Used to be with AIB and it was only an unrelated service mishap which made me change from them. As far as their online goes, very good, and now it is free except for overdraft charges annually (and some other hidden ones you can be sure of).


----------



## rkeane (19 Jun 2006)

Downunder said:
			
		

> AllyThacker,
> 
> in the same boat as yourself with BOI. Am in the process of moving it to NIB as I have it from a very good source that their backend IT is very good and they offer free banking. BOI's 'Face change' is just that, very basic features which have been touched up a little. Not even close to the competition. Used to be with AIB and it was only an unrelated service mishap which made me change from them. As far as their online goes, very good, and now it is free except for overdraft charges annually (and some other hidden ones you can be sure of).


I'd recommend a move to AIB.  Their online facility is very good and they offer free banking.  But they also have an atm/debit card all in one which makes me think why other banks arent doing it.  The free banking has rules of course but so does every bank.  Including PTSB (who are rubbish).  They request you stay in credit just like any other bank.  Oh btw, I dont work for AIB.  HEHE.  I do agree about the MSMoney intergration though.  That would be very handy.


----------



## irishpancake (19 Jun 2006)

rkeane said:
			
		

> IThey request you stay in credit just like any other bank.



I don't see that in their T&C's for free banking:



> How can I qualify?
> 
> Personal Current Account customers# who hold an AIB Debit Card and are registered for AIB Phone & Internet Banking can automatically qualify for free maintenance and transaction banking on that account by completing the following transactions on the account:
> 
> ...


----------



## rkeane (19 Jun 2006)

If you go into debit on your account then they charge you overdraft fees.  Its small print.


----------



## askalot (19 Jun 2006)

rkeane said:
			
		

> If you go into debit on your account then they charge you overdraft fees.  Its small print.



They do charge an overdraft fee but they still give you free transactions etc.


----------



## suntot (20 Jun 2006)

I use Ulster Bank online & phone banking, not very happy with it to be honest.
The main disadvantage is that you can't log on from any computer-to use a different computer you have to call the 24 hour banking, get a shared secret, and more or less register again. Obviously this is completely useless as you can't manage funds when on holidays, away from work/home PC
Cant manage your credit card account online either,in fact you can't even get the balance online. 
I used to be with AIB and thought their internet banking was excellent and made it really easy to manage funds in all accounts-credit card, current, savings etc
However I find that Ulster Bank in general give much better service than AIB so Im afraid the internet banking is just a cross i'll have to bear!


----------



## gearoidmm (20 Jun 2006)

The only conditions for free banking with AIB are that you make at least one debit card transaction and one online/telephone transaction every 3 months.


----------



## howareya (20 Jun 2006)

Is it very difficult to transfer from one bank to the other.
i have Dd's set up each month.  i don't want to skip a payment especially  to the SSIA account.


----------



## ajapale (20 Jun 2006)

Hi Suntot,

I agree with your views on UB. Does anyone know whether things will imporve at UB if their systems are fully integrated with RBS? Anyone know what RBS on line services are like?

aj


----------



## lemeister (20 Jun 2006)

I read somewere recently that this was just the first phase of redesigning BOI's online banking.  They definitely mentioned Interenational payments is in the pipeline amongst other developements, but who knows how long these will take.


----------



## microsquid (20 Jun 2006)

Just putting in my spoke to say that I find the PTSB online interface to be fine: although I'd like to see text top-ups, self service transfers and text alerts in the next generation, what's there does the job fine...


----------



## dam099 (20 Jun 2006)

suntot said:
			
		

> I use Ulster Bank online & phone banking, not very happy with it to be honest.
> The main disadvantage is that you can't log on from any computer-to use a different computer you have to call the 24 hour banking, get a shared secret, and more or less register again. Obviously this is completely useless as you can't manage funds when on holidays, away from work/home PC
> Cant manage your credit card account online either,in fact you can't even get the balance online.
> I used to be with AIB and thought their internet banking was excellent and made it really easy to manage funds in all accounts-credit card, current, savings etc
> However I find that Ulster Bank in general give much better service than AIB so Im afraid the internet banking is just a cross i'll have to bear!


 
Are you still having this problem? Since the login process changed back at the end of April I am able to log on from any computer without any problems. 

I am disappointed though that their redesign does not appear to have consisted of anything else apart from improving the log on process and a branding redesign there does not appear to have been any service enhancements that I can see, all the other functions remain the same.


----------



## Hel_n (20 Jun 2006)

rkeane said:
			
		

> I'd recommend a move to AIB. Their online facility is very good and they offer free banking. But they also have an atm/debit card all in one which makes me think why other banks arent doing it. The free banking has rules of course but so does every bank. Including PTSB (who are rubbish). They request you stay in credit just like any other bank. Oh btw, I dont work for AIB. HEHE. I do agree about the MSMoney intergration though. That would be very handy.


 
PTSB were the first bank to offer free banking. The likes of AIB, BOI and UB only caught onto this idea after they started losing customers (120,000 ppl have switched to PTSB). There is an overdraft facility payable so you *don't* have to keep your account in credit to maintain fee free banking. Also, you don't have to make a certain amount of transactions by phone or on-line to avail of their offer either. Free banking means free banking - no ridiculous conditions attached. 

Finally back to the question asked - I find PTSBs on-line banking excellent. You set up bill payment accounts on-line, cancel SOs/DDs and transfer funds between accounts. And no, I don't work for PTSB either. Just after years of thankless (and expensive) banking with BOI and AIB its nice to discover a bank that actually wants your business.


----------



## rkeane (21 Jun 2006)

Hel_n said:
			
		

> PTSB were the first bank to offer free banking. The likes of AIB, BOI and UB only caught onto this idea after they started losing customers (120,000 ppl have switched to PTSB). There is an overdraft facility payable so you *don't* have to keep your account in credit to maintain fee free banking. Also, you don't have to make a certain amount of transactions by phone or on-line to avail of their offer either. Free banking means free banking - no ridiculous conditions attached.
> 
> Finally back to the question asked - I find PTSBs on-line banking excellent. You set up bill payment accounts on-line, cancel SOs/DDs and transfer funds between accounts. And no, I don't work for PTSB either. Just after years of thankless (and expensive) banking with BOI and AIB its nice to discover a bank that actually wants your business.


But what I like about AIB is that the terms they require are an incentive to keep a close eye on your bank account.


----------



## yella (30 Jun 2006)

Hel_n said:
			
		

> PTSB were the first bank to offer free banking. The likes of AIB, BOI and UB only caught onto this idea after they started losing customers (120,000 ppl have switched to PTSB).


Is this true? When I left BOI a number of years ago NIB Freebank was all I could find. I think Freebank has been around for about 10 years.


----------



## irishpancake (30 Jun 2006)

yella said:
			
		

> Is this true? When I left BOI a number of years ago NIB Freebank was all I could find. I think Freebank has been around for about 10 years.



You are correct, but i think that _Hel_n_ probably meant that PTSB were the first to introduce free banking that did'nt require you to keep a credit balance in your current account.


----------



## Bgirl (1 Jul 2006)

Ulster Bank are currently upgrading all their systems, their teller system is being done at the moment.  Stick with them - best service imo.  PTSB should take a leaf out of their books.  Was in my local branch the other day when it opened and I was first in the branch to conduct a very simple transaction.  No one appeared at there desks for at least 3 mins.  If they open to the public at 10am then there shoudl be someone there to serve you.  Its always the same with them.  Queues are crazy, very few staff that know what they are doing and in general they don't seem to give a toss about the people in the queue. Am glad I only have to go in on a very rare occasion.


----------



## imogen (8 Jul 2006)

I've been with AIB for years and have used their 24h telephone and Internet service since it started. I am completely t'd off with their phone service because frankly the people on it can do nothing except tell you your bank balance which you could get online anyway - waste of space. If you ring your branch as instructed by the telephone service then it takes ages to get through to anyone although they are very helpful if you do manage it.

The main problem with AIB's online service is you cannot make an email enquiry. In theory there is a secure email service but in fact this only works one way - for them to send you marketing crap - so I had to ask them to switch it off again.

I feel in exactly the same position that I was in 15 years ago in the UK with Barclays. My very good local branch has been merged into another - clearly AIB don't care about the 15 year relationship and their offerings aren't that great. So why should I care about them? 5 years ago I had a good branch with people that understood me and my needs. Now we're apparently in the Internet age so fine, I'll switch. Especially as the Maestro card is such a complete waste of space, you cannot even set up paypal on it, you have to get their ridiculously expensive Be credit card to make any Internet payments apart from Aer Lingus and Ryanair.

From this thread I get that PTSB and NIB are fairly good if you like to bank online and I see others mentioning Rabobank who are currently advertising strongly.

Can people who use these three tell me:

1. Can you get a preset overdraft facility on an online current account? I have always kept a facility on the AIB account just in case of accidents.

2. Does anyone know can you get historical exchange rates (I need to occasionally know eg what was the sterling rate on such and such a date for my accounts) either by Internet or phone? 

3. Do they bother to respond sensibly to email queries?

4. Any problems if you want to have your credit card with another company? The credit card offers in Ireland seem to be so bad in terms of interest rates if you are someone who pays off the card regularly... seems like you have to mix and match because there isn't a bank that does online half way well which also does a decent credit card offering...

Thanks for any advice anyone has. The main reason people don't change banks more in this country is the sheer horror of trying to get a response by phone or email from any of them in order to decide where to move to!

All the best

Imogen


----------



## marksa (8 Jul 2006)

Hi Imogen,

Just on your query on historic fx rates. This link will put you through to a site which gives historic rates, just select the dropdown for markets and select forex, then next box dropdown 4 currency pairing etc. I know the site is Russian, but is fine to use.

I don't believe historic prices are on any Irish sites, but in any case they may well be "rate board" rates, so not ideal.


----------

